# XFX 5870 and VDDC Phase temp readings missing in GPU-Z sensors



## Xavier (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,

I've a XFX HD 5870 graphics card and I cannot get any VDDC Phase temperatures with GPU-Z. There are no such readings at all in sensors view?!? Any ideas what's wrong? Is it possible that those sensors are disabled in this card? The card is non-reference model, does it make any difference? I've tried with several catalyst drivers (10.10-12) with and without CCC and with different GPU-Z versions, and nothing helps.

With my previous card (HD 4870) GPU-Z worked like a charm.

Any comments will be greatly appreciated.

My rigs: Asus P5Q-E, Q6600, 8GB RAM, XFX 5870, X-Fi Xtreme Music, Windows 7 64


----------



## Xavier (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone? Are VRM temp sensors disabled from all non reference cards?

Edit: I mean if this isn't GPU-Z related issue at all.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would you want to look at those parts anyway? It may be disabled on your card, but those readings are not important. Your core temp is fine, which usually means the coolers doing its job and the vrms etc will be fine. Don't worry.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2011)

Since it isn't a reference card, it's very possible that there are no VDDC temperature sensors.



1nf3rn0x said:


> Why would you want to look at those parts anyway? It may be disabled on your card, but those readings are not important. Your core temp is fine, which usually means the coolers doing its job and the vrms etc will be fine. Don't worry.



Often they get hotter than the GPU. 36c on the GPU is good but if the VDDC temps are getting close to their max, that is bad.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for reply. But that's exactly what I'd like to know for sure: Are all 5870 non reference cards without VRM temp sensors? I'm sure there are others who are interested in this also.

I'm planning to install an after market cooler (Zalman VF3000A) and would want to know what impact it will have in VRM temps. I'm already aware that I'll have to modify VRM heatsink in order to make it fit into this card, because of card's non-reference design.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Since it isn't a reference card, it's very possible that there are no VDDC temperature sensors.


Thanks erocker. I haven't found any topics concerning this issue earlier, and that's why I was asking it here.



erocker said:


> Often they get hotter than the GPU. 36c on the GPU is good but if the VDDC temps are getting close to their max, that is bad.


That's exactly what I was trying to say, thanks again.


----------

